# teamviewer operation



## mac27030 (Nov 9, 2013)

i am wondering how teamviewer operates. i just downloaded to my computer and i want to know the ins and outs of it


----------



## mac27030 (Nov 9, 2013)

before i allow my friend to access my computer i am needing help with just how much access he will have. any help on this would be appreciated, thank you


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

TeamViewer - Remote Control Any Computer [Tutorial] - YouTube

More


----------



## mac27030 (Nov 9, 2013)

so the person who has remote control has the option to file transfer according to the video. does the person who's computer is being controlled have the ability to stop that from happening?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Disconnect the internet.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have never used teamviewer before, but a similar one and I still had control of my PC.

BG


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if you provide full remote control - he will have full access , I also think you can just do a view only and then he will see what you are doing and not be able to do anything himself 

clearly you do not trust your friend and if he is trying to fix the PC - he will need to access a number of things 
no different to giving the PC to a friend to look at really 

what is the problem you are trying to sort out ?


----------

